# Ouch, stubborn plugged duct...help



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

It's been 2 days now and I can't unplug this plugged duct. Am really worried about what's gonna happen if I can't. I'm pumping every 2 hours around the clock, using heat pads, massaging towards the nipple. Tried massaging in the shower. Even tried to coax dd to nurse but she just plays. What else can I do?

I'm pumping far less milk on the plugged side. And a whole top quarter of my breast is HARD. I've had a plugged duct in this area before but got rid of that in a day. How long can this last?? Any ideas appreciated. Also how hard should I be pressing? - I'm worried about damaging the tissue.


----------



## happykat (Dec 24, 2002)

warning - maybe too much info...

After 2 days of "doing it by the book" like you seem to be....

I sucked my very very stubborn blocked duct out myself. Granted - I am very busty...and now, post-baby...quite floppy!

Dh walked in on me and was very surprised - and a little grossed out. But I told him that he better hope that this worked...because if it didn't, I was going to get him to do it. A friend of mine had her dp do it for her once.

happykat


----------



## sugarmoon (Feb 18, 2003)

I had ongoing plugged duct problems for the first 3 mos or so. The homeopathic remedy phytolacca decandra worked well for me (if you can't get it locally, PM me -- I still have tons extra!). I ended up taking it continuosly for about 2 mos. Also GO TO BED. Get more rest mama!!!! That was a big one for me. Some one I know said that she made a past of marshmallow root (ask for it at a natural foods store) and rubbed it on the breast. My other friend said she just hung out in the bathtub, nursing, all day (I don't have a tub, so I couldnt' do that)

Good Luck!


----------



## marbles (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi Wombat,

I had lots of plugged ducts with dd number 1....

I usually got them when I was stressed, like when we went shopping in the city and I couldn't nurse as much as usual.

So to bed was the first thing, and then I found that heat never helped and I was surprised to find that Ice helped alot!

SO- get a ziplock bag and fill it with crushed ice...icepacks work but not as well for some reason. put the pack on the plug for as long as you can stand it and then lay your babe on the bed and kneel over her, hang you bad breast in her mouth so she can take advantage of gravity...try all sorts of different positions to empty that breast.

sometimes the duct is so swollen it's hard for the milk to drain out and thats why the ice helps...it takes down the swelling so the milk can drain out. Hope it works.

I would be careful with the pumping, as pumped milk will be replaced and fill that duct back up quick. I used to get pd when dd was adjusting her feeding schedule .

hang in there!!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

wombat--

Since the plug is so large, you can assume it is more of a whole series of milk glands that are plugged up, not just one small area. The inside of your breasts look like a series of bunches of grapes. So several of these "alveoli" are inflamed at this point, sounds like.

Since it is on the upper part of your breast, I am wondering if it is from pressure of your sling pressing there? Or your diaper bag, or just the baby's weight always being carried there? Or a too tight bra, or breast pads making your bra tight?

Make sure latch on is really good, the baby taking in a large mouthful of breast. If he doesn't he may not be draining this area fully. Try the ice between feeds and wet heat just before a nursing or pumping. When nursing, try to get him in a postion so that his chin is pointing towards the plug. Vary nursing positions as much as poss throughout the day.

Some moms with recurring plugs take a daily lecithin supplement and are helped.

Go braless for a few days. Stop all activities except the bare neccesities and rest! Nurse and pump as frequently as poss and good luck!


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

Here's a really great collection of super info on plugged ducts .

When I get a plugged duct, they are very tenacious. I have had one associated with a milk blister that lasted more than a week -- so don't panic! I don't find that gentle approaches like heat, showers and so on help. What I do is massage during nursing -- hard!







I try to get the lumpy area between my thumb and fingers and massage in a circular motion as aggressively as comfortably practical. It doesn't always work the first time; usually it takes 2-4 nursing sessions. When the plug does finally start to break up, I find that I can feel it happening! It feels a little bit like a localized let-down/ejection reflex. It's such a feeling of relief.

I find that a long night of nursing primarily on the affected side often cures things.

Do try different positions, especially the crouching over your baby and hanging the breast down approach. It feels ridiculous, but it's great at allowing the milk to drain with no pressure. Position baby's chin on the side where the lump is.

For prevention, I take a daily lecithin supplement. It really does help.

Hang in there ~


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

ahhh relief. It took days this time - been tied to my breast pump. Gonna try some of those supplements you folks recommended. Eventually I think the bath, plus dd's nibbling fixed it. dd's not really nursing so I'm pumping and pumping is lousy for fixing plugged ducts. dd wasn't even sucking hard but it worked. Happykat - had to laugh cause as obvious as your suggestion is, I hadn't thought of that! I told dh about it and he didn't think it was such a bad idea







And DaryLLL, I think it's the nursing bras I'm wearing. Gonna ditch them and go back to wearing a simple sports bra.


----------



## happykat (Dec 24, 2002)

Desperate times call for desperate measures...

Glad I could give you a laugh.

happykat (still awake while ds sleeps away...how fair is that?)


----------

